# Is this unethical?



## FHKJASDHFKAJH (Jun 13, 2022)

Hello it has been a while, I have a slight issue with my new HR  ETL so I was wondering if it is it unethical if the HR ETL directly tells you theres a Corrective Action "on the way" for attendance?


----------



## MrT (Jun 13, 2022)

Unethical to a point of them getting in trouble no.  It's not best practice as it should be done in an office away from others.  HRETL has to sign off on CAs atleast in my area.  Without more context it is hard to say.  Shitty yes, Unethical probably not.


----------



## commiecorvus (Jun 13, 2022)

FHKJASDHFKAJH said:


> Hello it has been a while, I have a slight issue with my new HR  ETL so I was wondering if it is it unethical if the HR ETL directly tells you theres a Corrective Action "on the way" for attendance?




Not sure what you mean.
The HR ETL is telling you that you have a CA 'on the way'?
There's nothing wrong with that.
Thanks for the warning, I guess.
Seems like you would want to pay attention to your attendance.

Telling you about somebody else having a CA on the way.
Yeah, that's bad.


----------



## IWishIKnew (Jun 13, 2022)

Yeah, if they're talking to you about you, then they're giving you a warning that you have attendance issues and if you want to avoid a CA you might want to do better about attendance. Not unethical at all, really. They're doing their job as far as keeping TMs in the store and working--giving you the head's up gives you a chance to correct stuff before something official shows up in your file, which is good for you and reduces aggro for your leaders.

Or they're hoping you'll quit because the absences are excessive and they'd rather have someone in the slot that doesn't have attendance issues. If you have a legitimate reason to miss work so much (eg a medical condition, school or family obligations, etc.) then you need to be talking to your leaders about that.


----------



## Fluttervale (Jun 14, 2022)

No, why would it be?


----------



## Rarejem (Jun 14, 2022)

No, but if you're calling in a lot and do not have family emergencies or are not sick, that might be.


----------



## NotCynicalYet (Jun 14, 2022)

It's probably best not to. But (at my store) when a TM does a no call no show, they are told that one is coming. If there are repeated incidents and a documented trend, you should already know it's coming. Doesn't seem like a big issue, since the big issue is your attendance and blaming others is not taking responsibility.


----------



## KarmaToBurn (Jun 14, 2022)

Honestly, I would take it that my ETL-HR is giving me fair warning I need t correct any attendance issue I might have. I know at my store that attendance is finally (after about 5 years) being addressed again....


----------



## seasonaldude (Jun 14, 2022)

KarmaToBurn said:


> Honestly, I would take it that my ETL-HR is giving me fair warning I need t correct any attendance issue I might have. I know at my store that attendance is finally (after about 5 years) being addressed again....



Sounds like my store. As a side note, they addressed attendance so much that it's causing another issue. They got so used to the call outs that they were over posting hours. But since call outs are way down, they're having to cut shifts.


----------



## Sickdog (Jun 15, 2022)

No, stop missing so much work. People at my DC always try and place blame on others for their actions. Nobody likes to be held accountable, and act like management picks on them. When it's their own actions that puts a red flag over their head.


----------



## NKG (Jun 15, 2022)

FHKJASDHFKAJH said:


> Hello it has been a while, I have a slight issue with my new HR  ETL so I was wondering if it is it unethical if the HR ETL directly tells you theres a Corrective Action "on the way" for attendance?



If your missing alot of work, you should expect to written up for it. They telling you or giving it you shouldn't be a shock.


----------



## BullseyeBabe (Jun 16, 2022)

A corrective action should never be a surprise, so I will always have a conversation with a TM that is heading in that direction. I don’t know about an ETL/HR talking to you about that.


----------

